# SS 25.06.16 - Bax #6



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Arnold Bax (1883 - 1953)*

Symphony No. 6 

1. Moderato - Allegro con fuoco
2. Lento molto espressivo
3. Introduction (Lento moderato) - Scherzo & Trio (Allegro vivace - Andante semplice) - Epilogue (Lento)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I am posting this one a day early as I have to go out of town and will be in the car for 12 hours tomorrow...

Hope everyone will pick a recording and join in listening this weekend. I'm not super familiar with this work so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I'll be listening too:









David Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll pass this week


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Vernon Handley and the BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I always have the heart for Thomson's sensitive and thoughtful pacing, the marvellous playing of the London Philharmonic, and under the glowing Chandos sound. Here, as elsewhere in the series, do I feel (then and now) that Thomson has the fullest measure of Bax's idiom and moods, and the orchestra is perfectly ideal throughout.

I'll give this album the spin.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Thomson on Chandos for me as well. My favourite symphony from one of my favourite symphony cycles.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll also listen to the Handley recording. I'm pretty sure I've never heard this one before.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to Vernon Handley and the BBC Philharmonic.


I'll be listening to this one too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Always great to see Arnold Bax get a mention.

I usually listen to Vernon Handley with the BBC forces in tow but tonight it will be Norman Del Mar & the New Philharmonia.

Handley will be a second listen tomorrow.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I'll pass this week


Me too. I can't stand Bax, and I've tried to appreciate it several times


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> I am posting this one a day early as I have to go out of town and will be in the car for 12 hours tomorrow...
> 
> Hope everyone will pick a recording and join in listening this weekend. I'm not super familiar with this work so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I'll be listening too:
> 
> ...


This version for me also


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Me too. I can't stand Bax, and I've tried to appreciate it several times


Can't stand...not the right words for me, just not my cup of tea .


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Bax*: Symphony 6 (1934/5), w. BBC PO/Handley. Recorded in Studio 7, New Broadcasting House, Manchester, September 4, 2003. Recording Engineer: Stephen Rinker. I'll be listening via YT. :tiphat:


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen Thomson. I have Complete Symphonies box set in my collection.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

*Bax
Symphony No. 6 in C major*
RSNO, David Lloyd-Jones

I have gone with the RSNO's 2003 Naxos recording about which I've heard good reports. I haven't heard this symphony before consciously, though parts seem familiar, so perhaps I have, long ago on BBC Radio 3. It's an attractive work, moderately chromatic, sumptuously orchestrated, late romantic (and occasionally more adventurous) in style without too many surprises. I enjoyed it.

I wouldn't call Bax one of my favourite composers, but he's been worth exploring (mainly chamber music and solo piano until now). I have been thinking of trying his symphonies for a while now, so tonight's audition represents 'taking the plunge'.


----------

